# Ebrron- Last War Reach Rebels



## Moggthegob (Oct 23, 2007)

I had this idea in a different game recruitment thread I think it would be fun to play out. My basic concept is to play out the conflict between the woodsmen and druidic factions of the Eldeen reaches against the forces out Aundair, heavily reinforced with goblinoid mercenaries and House Deneith Blademarks.

We could play as either side ofthe conflict depending on what hasm ore interest

I will allow:
All completes except scoundrel(i do not own it)
Races of eberron, Races of Stone, Races of Destiny, ( I don't own Races ofwild but find it to be very anti-eberron flavor)
All eberron specific books 
Tome of Magic
Magic of Incarnum
XPH
Not ToB

 Starting level 5
 Starting cash 8,000 no purchase can be worth more than 1/3 of your starting cash

I expect to be able ot post ~1-2 times per day


----------



## Voda Vosa (Oct 23, 2007)

What about a warlock mercenary working for the woodsman? A human of course.


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Oct 23, 2007)

I'd love to toss a half-elf scout out there.


----------



## Moggthegob (Oct 23, 2007)

Sure thing both of those concepts would work. The warlock could befey-produced and working via the greensingers...but a mercenary can also work especially via House Tharashak.

Would either of you mind elaborating on your concepts?


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Oct 23, 2007)

Ignore this post, it had a question you already answered on it


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Oct 23, 2007)

Concept:
Davan is a scout that loves the wilderness, but always finds amusement in city life. He is the typical scout, silent, nearly invisible, and prefers to gather information rather than start a fight. He will fight, but usually from a distance, and never alone. If there is a way to manipulate a battlefield ahead of time, he is all for it. He has been the "rabbit" before, leading an advancing army into an ambush. He finds it thrilling to have an enemy army on his heels, but is far from fond of volunteering for it. 

Rough Background:
Davan Moonstrider lived the majority of his life in the wilds. He called the Eldeen Reaches home for as long as he could remember. His father was a Ranger, and taught him all he knew about the wilderness and how to survive in it. Davan differed from his father only in that he did like the city life. He often thought about joining the local militia, but never could talk himself into it. He preferred to be freelance. He loved scouting for people, tracking for people, or guiding people through the wilderness. That was how he made a living. He was often employed by law enforcement officers as they tracked someone or something through the wilderness to destroy it. He lives near Greenheart, but has ventured throughout the entire region. The Silver Lake was his favorite area to be though. He found it more beautiful every time he visited it.


----------



## airwalkrr (Oct 24, 2007)

This sounds interesting. I'd like to play a human ranger who would enter the eldeen ranger prc as a gatekeeper. He would probably specialize in two-weapon fighting.


----------



## Redclaw (Oct 24, 2007)

I sounded in on the other thread that I really liked the idea of a shifter/reacher campaign, and I'd love to get in on this.  I'd love to play a good, old-fashioned shifter barbarian, possibly working toward the Weretouched Master PrC.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Oct 24, 2007)

I could  use some information about this: "The warlock could befey-produced and working via the greensingers"


----------



## Redclaw (Oct 24, 2007)

Voda Vosa said:
			
		

> I could  use some information about this: "The warlock could befey-produced and working via the greensingers"



I think he means that the warlock's powers could come from the fey, rather than demonic heritage.  I don't have the book, but I seem to remember someone saying that option is in Complete Mage.


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Oct 24, 2007)

I was going to go ahead and build Davan, but i didin't know about attributes and such.


----------



## Moggthegob (Oct 25, 2007)

Ok yes thanks for the interest, I would like to go with standard point buy 28 points.

The warlock has two possiblities listed in Complete Arcane for the cource of its powers, either demonic or fey. IF you would not mind, being fey inspired works very well with the greensinger faction of the druids, which as you probably know, are very associated with living in touch with the fey. It would only make sense.

We have 4 so far as I can see so far. I was hoping for at least one Druid but a ranger would work, just so long as you could get healing from somewhere.

Ok So since yo useem firmly in the eldeen reaches camp I am thinking that perhaps you are an elite skirmishing unit for the United Reachers, trying to tip the balance in favor of the Eldeen in short battles or by achieving specific goals in the bigger battles. Of course weh ave the course of the war i ngeneral to follow but I am willing to say your successes,or failures, would effect how the war goes.

Go ahead and make up characteer sheets only the strong. When you go to makle the sheet however, I would request a short (maybe 6-7 sentences) on background and basic personality. For plot-hooks and such.


----------



## Zurai (Oct 25, 2007)

I could play a Shifter Druid. I love the shifter druid sub levels in Races of Eberron. Well, except the one that replaces Wild Shape.


----------



## Vertexx69 (Oct 25, 2007)

[sblock=Bunyan, Shifter Druid]*Bunyan Uhrashka*
Level 5 Druid
Shifter (Beasthide)
Humanoid, Shapeshifter

Hit Dice: 8+4D8+15 (41)
Speed: 20 ft.
Armor Class: 20/24 (+6 Armor, +3 Shield, +1 Deflection, +4 Natural when shifting)

Base Attack/Grapple: +3/+6

Attack: Silver Scimitar +8 (1d6 +3/18-20X2)

Special Qualities: 
Shifting – (Beast hide elite) +4 Natural AC 2/day 10 rounds
Wild Shape 1/day 5 hours
Beastial Spirit - +2 to str, dex or con, Feral empathy, Extend shifting, Will of the spirit and Alertness
Reckless Nature - +2 init. &  ref –2 will
Spells
Lowlight Vision
Woodland Stride
Trackless Step
Wild empathy


Saves: Fort +7 Ref +4 Will +5

Abilities: (base, + racial, + lvl) Shifting Beastial Spirit 
Str 14 +3 (14) +2
Dex 12 +1 (10, +2)
Con 16 +3 (16) +2
Int 10 +0 (12 -2)
Wis 16 +3 (15, +1)
Cha 6 -2 (8 -2)

Skills: (20 pts)
Listen 2 +5
Spot 2 +5
Knowledge Nature 8 +2
Knowledge Religion 4 

Feats:
Beast hide Elite – Natural AC +4 while shifted
Healing Factor – Heal 5hp after shift ends
Alertness - +2 Listen, Spot (bonus)

Alignment: Chaotic Neutral

Stuff: (8k)
+1 Spiked Heavy Dragonhide Shield 1,314
+1 Dragonhide Breastplate 1,700
+1 Scimitar 2315
Braid of spell strike 500 - Let me cast 3rd or lower spell with same free action when shifting
Ring of protection +1 2000
Augment crystal (armor) of freshness 500
Adventuring kit (clothes, backpack, bedroll, oilX5, torchesX5, rationsX5, spell pouch) 20

151gp

Spells: 5/4/3/2
_I'll be putting an asterisk* next to them as I cast, so you know what’s left_  

Lvl 0: Create waterX2, Light, Detect magic, Dawn
Lvl 1: Extend Shift, Lion’s ChargeX2, Speak with animals
Lvl 2: Bull’s Strength, Mass Snake’s SwiftnessX2
Lvl 3: Girallon’s Blessing, Bite of the Werewolf


[sblock=(Spell Compendium & Savage Species spells)]*Lion’s Charge* 
Evocation
Druid 1
Components: V, S, M
Casting time: 1 swift action
Range: Touch
Target: touch
Duration: 1 round
Grants Pounce.

*Bite of the werewolf*
Transmutation
Druid 3
Components: V, S, M
Casting time: 1 standard action
Range: Personal
Target: you
Duration: 1 round/ lvl
Grants +2 enh bonus to str, +4 enh to dex, con & Nat AC bite attack 1d6 +1.5 str & blindfight.

*Girallon’s Blessing*
Transmutaion
Druid 3
Components: V, S, M
Casting time: 1 standard action
Range: touch
Target: touch
Duration: 10 minutes/ lvl
Grow 2 extra arms all (4) arms grow claws 1d4+str +2d4+1.5Xstr rend.[/sblock]

Bunyan is a true bear of a man. He stands over 6.5ft tall and is built like an oak. Even when not shifted, he is covered in coarse dark hair from head to toe, and his long dreadlocks are constantly falling in his eyes. The shifter walks through the forest as a part of it instead of a vistor to it.
The beastial, dire bear spirit of Bunyan had always caused him to wander the eastern border of the Eldeen Reaches along the Wynarn river with a meandering sort of urgency. But one day he was walking through the woods by Redleaf, near Varna when to his shock, the trees of an entire hillside had been destroyed...[/sblock]


----------



## Voda Vosa (Oct 25, 2007)

We have the same avatar =P

A warlock of Fey heritage it is then, I have allways played demonic warlocks, this will be an interesting turn. =)


----------



## Moggthegob (Oct 25, 2007)

VErtexzx, nice character, I liek the concept and the background.

ALso some further exposition, you have already been called by Oalian and the campaign will be beginning in Greenheart or whatever the Druid capital is called.


----------



## Zurai (Oct 25, 2007)

Well, since someone took the role of druid before I had the chance to put up a character concept, I'll bow out.


----------



## Moggthegob (Oct 25, 2007)

Zurai, are you sure, there is certainly room for one more player...unless you were dead set on the druid.


----------



## Zurai (Oct 25, 2007)

Yeah, the two character concepts I was wanting to play are already taken (Shifter Barbarian->Weretouched Master, and Shifter Druid). No problems, there's always other games.


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Oct 25, 2007)

Davan Rowe:


```
Race: Half-elf
Class: Scout lvl 5
Gender: Male
Height: 5'6
Weight: 144lbs
Alignment: LN

Racial Traits: Immunity to sleep and similar effects
                         +2 to saving throws vs. 
                          enchantments and effects
                   Low Light vision
                   Elven blood

Str:  12   +1 mod
Dex: 17   +3 mod
Con: 12   +1 mod
Int:  12   +1 mod
Wis: 14   +2 mod
Cha:  8   -1 mod

Hp:  36  (8+1 con mod + 4d8 + 4 con mod)
AC:  18
  Flat footed: 15
  Touch AC:  18
Initiative: +10  (3 dex mod + 4 I.I + 2 Q.R. +1 B.F.)


Saving Throws:
   Fortitude:  3 (1 base + 1 con mod + 1 B.F.)
   Reflex:   7 (4 base + 3 dex mod)
   Will:    3  (1 base + 2 wis mod)


Base Attack Bonus:  3

Speed: 40ft

Grapple: 4 (3 base attack bonus + 1 str mod)

Attack:
   Shortbow  + 6  dmg: 1d6  crit:x3
   Dagger    + 4   dmg: 1d4+1  crit: 19-20x3
   Light Mace +4  dmg: 1d6+1  crit: x2

Equipment:
   Shortbow, Arrows (20), Frost Arrows (20), Dagger, 
   Light Mace, Belt Pouch (4), Cure Light Wounds (15), 
   Darkleaf Breastplate, Ring of Sustenance

total weight of equipment: 42lbs
total cost of equipment: 8000gp - 7992gp = 8gp left

Class Abilities:
   Skirmish (2d6, +2AC when moving at least 10ft)
   Trapfinding
   Uncanny Dodge
   Fast Movement+10
   Trackless Step
   Evasion

Feats:
   Track
   Far Shot
   Stealthy
   Improved Initiative

Carrying Capacity: 
   Light Load: 43lbs
   Med Load:  86lbs
   Heavy Load: 130lbs

Skills: (only those with ranks or misc ability mods)
    Balance:       10     (3 ability mod + 5 ranks + 2 misc mod)
    Climb:            6     (1 ability mod + 5 ranks)
cc Diplomacy:      1     (-1 ability mod + 2 misc mod)
    Escape Artist:  8    (3 ability mod + 5 ranks)
    Gather Info:    1    (-1 ability mod + 2 misc mod)
    Hide:             11    (3 ability mod + 8 ranks)
    Jump:            3     (1 ability mod + 2 misc mod)
    Knowledge(geography):  6  ( 1 ability mod+5 ranks)
    Knowledge(nature): 4 (1 ability mod+1 rank+ 2 misc mod)
    Listen:        10      (2 ability mod + 7 ranks + 1 misc mod)
    Move Silently:  11   (3 ability mod + 8 ranks)
    Search:       6        (1 ability mod + 5 ranks)
    Spot:          8        (2 ability mod + 5 ranks + 1 misc mod)
    Survival:     7        (2 ability mod + 5 ranks)+2 to follow tracks
    Tumble:      8         (3 ability mod + 5 ranks)
    Use Rope:    3        (3 ability mod) +2 to bind with rope
```

Unit Role:
Davan is a true scout for his unit. He prefers to be out ahead of the group, usually takes his time and is cautious about being out alone. He rarely gets so far away as that he cannot hear his unit if a battle were to break out. 

Background: 
Davan has spent the last several years working in the military. He was never really called into combat though, he spent more of his time gathering information on the small forces that were routinely destroyed. He located them and relayed the information to the appropriate troops. He did not shy away from battles, just preferred to pick which ones he was in. He was in on leave when Oalian sent his message, and travelled to Greenheart to report in.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Oct 26, 2007)

Background:Living in the woods is certainly hard for anyone not adapted to it. Humans are not adapted to it, at least. But theres certain people that move in the forest paths with extreme ease, their moves are like the whispers of the leaves in a day of breeze. Milze is one of such humans. She lives in the druidic capital Greenheart, and is part of the militia, as well. 
Milze has fey heritage, by his mother side, and her family has a tradition of warlocks, who get their power from the fey. She is not less, as a warlock, Milze works in her unit, blasting the enemies of the wild with her green and bubbled eldrich blast.  (I propose to link backgrounds with you OnlytheStrong, since it is very probable that our characters meet each other for quite some time.) 
Appearance: Milze is beautiful to say the least, her near orange hair, and her yellow eyes are strange and seductive at the same time. She uses her hair long and untidied, often, filled with leaves and sticks, from her trips in the woods. She moves gracefully, and she could be easily confused with a nymph. Her face is clean and curious, and her big eyes are always looking for something to do.


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Oct 26, 2007)

Fine by me. It always makes the starting points easier lol.


----------



## EvolutionKB (Oct 26, 2007)

I am always open to a new idea.  I'd like to throw is something a a little bit different.  A shifter psychic warrior.  He developed his mental powers at a young age, and they branch off the idea that a true warrior needs not a weapon to fight.


----------



## Moggthegob (Oct 26, 2007)

So so far I have 3 confirmed players that have syubmitted concepts and assume a character sheet will follow for Voda Vosa

Voda Vosa- Warlock
Only the strong- Scout
Vertexx69- Druid

 there is still room for 3 more so simply the next three character sheets i s what ill go with . The party still has an obvious need for a fighter-type, and maybe a true arcanist but any combo will work...


----------



## Redclaw (Oct 26, 2007)

*Braelin Bloodletter, Shifter Barbarian*

In progress

```
Race: Shifter (longtooth0
Class: Barbarian lvl 5
Gender: Male
Height: 5'11"
Weight: 221 lbs
Alignment: CG

[B]Racial Traits[/B]: Shifting--Once per day Braelin can shift, gaining a +2 bonus to strength, and growing fangs that be used as a natural weapon.  this lasts for 6 rounds.
    Low-light vision
    +2 racial bonus to balance, climb and jump skills
    Favored class: ranger

[B]Ability Scores[/B]                          [COLOR=green]Shifting[/COLOR] [COLOR=Red]raging[/COLOR]   [COLOR=Blue]Shifting and Raging[/COLOR]
Str:  16   +3 mod  (8 points, +1 at 4th level)[COLOR=green]18[/color]   [COLOR=Red]20[/COLOR]              [COLOR=Blue]22[/COLOR]
Dex: 14   +2 mod  (4 points, +2 racial)
Con: 14   +4 mod  (6 points)                       [COLOR=Red]18[/COLOR]    
Int:  10   +0 mod  (4 points, -2 racial)
Wis: 12   +1 mod  (4 points)
Cha:  8   -1 mod   (2 points, -2 racial)

Hp:    (5d12+10)                                         [COLOR=Red][/COLOR]
AC:  19                                            [COLOR=Red]17[/COLOR]
  Flat footed: 19 (uncanny dodge)
  Touch AC:  13                                    [COLOR=Red]11[/COLOR]
Initiative: +2  (2 dex mod)


[B]Saving Throws[/B]:
   Fortitude:  6 (4 base + 2 con mod)               [COLOR=Red]8[/COLOR]
   Reflex:   3 (1 base + 2 dex mod)
   Will:    2  (1 base + 1 wis mod)                 [COLOR=Red]4[/COLOR]


Base Attack Bonus:  5

Speed: 30ft

Grapple: 8 (5 base attack bonus + 3 str mod) [COLOR=Green]9[/COLOR]     [color=red]10[/color]              [color=blue]11[/color]

Attack:
   +1 Greataxe +9    1d12+5   20/x3    [COLOR=Green]+10  1d12+7[/COLOR]  [COLOR=Red]+11   1d12+8[/COLOR]    [COLOR=Blue]+12  1d12+10[/COLOR]
   Javelin     +7     1d6+3   20/x2     [COLOR=Green]+7   1d6+4[/COLOR]   [COLOR=Red]+7   1d6+5[/COLOR]      [COLOR=Blue]+7   1d6+6[/COLOR]
   Dagger      +8     1d4+3   19-20/x2  [COLOR=Green]+9   1d4+4[/COLOR]   [COLOR=Red]+10   1d4+5[/COLOR]     [COLOR=Blue]+11   1d4+6[/COLOR]
   [COLOR=Green]Bite                             +9  1d6+5 and 1 con  20/*2[/COLOR]   [COLOR=Blue]+11   1d6+7 and 1 con[/COLOR]

Equipment:
+1 greataxe
+1 Breastplate
Ring of Protection +1
Heward's Handy Haversack
2 javelins
Dagger
Bedroll
Blanket
Hooded Lantern
Manacles
Iron Pot
5 pints oil
100' Hemp rope
Spade
2 Waterskins
5 torches
Whetstone
Clay jug
2 flasks alchemists fire
10 tindertwigs
2 potions of magic fang
2 potions of cure light wounds

Total Spent: 7,954 gp,  1 sp
Money: 45 gp, 9 sp


Class Abilities:
   Rage 2/day
   Fast Movement
   Illiteracy
   Uncanny Dodge
   Trap Sense +1
   Improved Uncanny Dodge

Feats:
   Power Attack
   Longtooth Elite

Skills: (only those with ranks or misc ability mods)
    Balance:       4     (2 ability mod + 2 racial mod)    
    Climb:            6     (3 ability mod + 4 ranks +2 racial mod -3 ACP)    [COLOR=Green]7[/COLOR]  [COLOR=Red]8[/COLOR]   [COLOR=Blue]9[/COLOR]
cc Hide:             3    (2 ability mod + 4 ranks -3 ACP)
    Intimidate      3    (-1 ability mod + 4 ranks)
    Jump:            8     (3 ability mod +6 ranks + 2 racial mod -3 ACP)   [COLOR=Green]9[/COLOR]  [COLOR=Red]10[/COLOR]  [COLOR=Blue]11[/COLOR]
    Listen:        5      (1 ability mod + 4 ranks)
    Survival:     7        (1 ability mod + 6 ranks)
```

*Role:* Braelin is a straight-out brawler.  He loves to be in the thick of a fight, lashing out with his axe at any exposed flesh.  He maintains control of his anger most of the time, but when he snaps, he completely loses it, and often winds up covered in blood, his own and others'.

*Appearance*  Braelin's relatively narrow frame (for a barbarian, anyway) gives the feeling of being stretched taught at all times.  He moves gracefully, but with the promise of being able to snap into action instantly.  His reddish hair is mostly loose, but there are three braids that descend from the left side of his head.  Each represents a family member who died in the invasion of his town, and each is dyed a dark black.  His fur is as red as his hair, except for several unpronounced black stripes that run across his back, perpendicular to his spine.  Even when not shifting, his teeth seem a bit sharper and more feline than human, and his grin is truly unsettling to most people.

*Background:*Braelin grew up in an isolated village in the southern stretches of Towering Wood.  His tribe survived, and even thrived, while mostly isolated form outside influences, until the Brelish invasion.  Without knowing much about the war, and certainly wihtout any idea that the Reaches were being invaded, Braelin's small village was suddenly caught up in the maelstrom.  He watched as his father and some of the other shifters tried to fight off a Brelish patrol, only to fall to their greater numbers.  Braelin's mother managed to spirit him into the woods, but she later succumbed to wounds she received in the escape.  This was why Braelin was discovered by a nomadic tribe of shifters, alone and lost in the wood.
The young shifter was welcomed into the tribe and taught the ways of his wilder cousins.  for a while these lessons, and the games he remembered from his own life, kept his newfound demons at bay.  But as Braelin matured and was trained in warcraft, his anger emerged as an almost uncontrolable force.  The adults of the tribe taught him how to harness this anger, and that has kept it mostly dormant, but it only lasts for so long unless he allows himself to cut loose periodically.
When the call came for Reachers who wanted to fight the invading forces and take back their land, Braelin fairly near ran out of the woods with nothing in hand.  It took all the effort of his close friends to get him to remember to take his axe and armor.  His resolve was only heightened by a brief stop at the ruins of his original home.


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Oct 26, 2007)

Braelin...........don't bite me k? At least not until I know your mouth is clean lol. Sorry, I like shifters alot. They are awesome. Believe it or not, I've never played or played with a longtooth. Your dang bite does as much damage as my bow, unless I'm running. I wish people would hurry up and join in, cuz I'd like to start this game. 

Moggthegob, if no one else expresses interest in joining, is the game going to end? Or could we just play with just us or higher levels or something? If everyone who posted a concept is going to play......then we should have a barbarian, psychic warrior, warlock, druid, and a scout. I think.


----------



## Redclaw (Oct 26, 2007)

OnlytheStrong said:
			
		

> Braelin...........don't bite me k? At least not until I know your mouth is clean lol. Sorry, I like shifters alot. They are awesome. Believe it or not, I've never played or played with a longtooth. Your dang bite does as much damage as my bow, unless I'm running.



Just wait until 6th level when I take Shifter Savagery from RoE.  My threat range doubles, and damage goes up to 2d6.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Oct 26, 2007)

I do 2d6 damage =)


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Oct 26, 2007)

I get 1d6 for my bow, and if I move at least 10ft I get a +2d6 bonus as well as +2AC lol. We maybe will do some damage.


----------



## EvolutionKB (Oct 27, 2007)

I've changed my concept a bit.  From shifter to Kalashtar.  He journeyed to the reaches after hearing of the brutality the shifter's faced from the Silver Flame.  After living there and sharing his kindness with the tribes, he journey off into the forest.  Not soon long after, when the Audairians lauched their offensive, stories came out of a creature that lived in the woods, with claws like sickles(claws of the beast), who was quite fearsome, and hunted those that would hurt the tribes of shifters.


----------



## Moggthegob (Oct 27, 2007)

ok well... I will leave this up for  few more days...if you guys who have posted concepts could please follow up with sheets we will get started.


----------



## EvolutionKB (Oct 27, 2007)

I'm going to have to bow out of this game.  Sorry, I just can't get inspired by a character concept.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Oct 28, 2007)

```
Name: Milze
Class: Warlock
Race: Human
Size: Medium
Gender: Female
Alignment: True Neutral

Str: 10 +0 (XXp.)     Level: 5        XP: 
Dex: 16 +3 (XXp.)     BAB: +3         HP: 
Con: 12 +1 (XXp.)     Grapple: +3     Dmg Red: 1/cold
Int: 12 +1 (XXp.)     Speed: 30'      Spell Res: 0
Wis: 10 +0 (XXp.)     Init: +3        Spell Save: +0
Cha: 16 +3 (XXp.)     ACP: 0       Spell Fail: 0%

               Base  Armor Shld   Dex  Size   Nat  Misc  Total
Armor:          10    +5    +0    +3    +0    +0    +0    18
Touch: 13              Flatfooted: 15

                            Base   Mod  Misc  Total
Fort:                      1    +1          +2
Ref:                       1    +3          +4
Will:                      4    +0          +4

Weapon                Attack   Damage     Critical


Languages: Common, Elven, Fey

Abilities: Endrich blast (3d6),  Detect  magic, Damage  reduction, 

Decive Item.
	
Feats: Weapon focus (Ranged spells), Point black shot, Ability 

Focus(Eldrich blast) 

Skill Points: 12+3+3+3+3       Max Ranks: 8/4
Skills               Ranks  Mod  Misc  Total
Use Magic Device         4    +3          +7
Spellcraft               4    +1          +5
Bluff                    8    +3          +11
Jump                     5    +0          +5
Knowledge(arcana)        3    +1          +4



Equipment:                      Cost  Weight
Mastercraft Morningstar         308gp                   
+1 Mithral Chain shirt         2200gp   
Clothings                   
Gloves of dexterity +1          2000gp
Nynph cloak +1                  2000gp 
Tent                             10gp
Bedroll                           1gp
Blanquet                          5sp
Trail rations                     5sp
Rope hemp
4 potions Cure Light Wounds      200gp
Quarterstaff
Spell component poich
Total Weight:XXlb      Money: 15gp

                           Lgt   Med   Hvy  Lift  Push 500
Max Weight:           1-33  34-66 67-100 100

Spell DC: 2 (feat) + 3 (Cha) + Spell Level

 [/B]Invocations:
               Least:[/B] Frightfull Blast, Spiderwalk, Earthen grasp

Age: 21
Height: 1.7 meters
Weight: 52 kg
Eyes: Yellow
Hair: Redish to orange
Skin: withe
```

Still needs work


----------



## Moon_Goddess (Oct 28, 2007)

What do you think of a CG good Cleric of The Fury.?

Good hearted but misguided.   wrapped up in just the passion of experience, obsesses with sensation.


----------



## Vertexx69 (Oct 28, 2007)

Sounds good to me, even though I'm a druid, I am so not the nurturing healer type. I'm the wrath of the forest defiled type of druid


----------



## Moggthegob (Oct 28, 2007)

I am unopposed, though I would expect comments about your holy symbol.


----------



## airwalkrr (Oct 29, 2007)

Vertexx69 said:
			
		

> [sblock=Bunyan, Shifter Druid]*Bunyan Uhrashka*
> Level 5 Druid
> Shifter (Beasthide)
> Humanoid, Shapeshifter
> ...




Not to be a buzzkill but...
dragonhide armor costs double the cost of normal masterwork armor of that type. MW fullplate would cost 3300 gp. Mogg said the max is 1/3 of 8000 (2666).
Also, druids are not proficient with heavy armor so you would take the -5 nonproficiency penalty to attack rolls as well. I haven't seen the shifter druid variant though. perhaps it grants heavy armor prof?


----------



## airwalkrr (Oct 29, 2007)

My ability scores did not really fit well with a ranger concept. But that's ok because it gives me a chance to try a concept I have been thinking about for a while. A human psion will probably help the party more anyway.

Edit: Since I found out we are doing point buy I went back to the ranger concept. However, after reading up on the background I decided to go with a Warden of the Wood instead.

[sblock=Karlin's statistics]
Karlin's ability scores

KARLIN	CR 5
Male human ranger 5
LG Medium humanoid (human)
Age 30
Height 5’ 9”
Weight 175 lbs.
Init +1; Senses Listen +9, Spot +9
Languages Common, Gnome, Sylvan
AC 17, touch 13, flat-footed 15
	(+2 Dex, +4 armor, +1 deflection)
hp 25 (5 HD)
Fort +4, Ref +6, Will +3
Speed 30 ft. (6 squares)
Melee +1 bastard sword +9 (1d10+4/19-20) or
	+1 bastard sword +7 (1d10+3/19-20) and
	+1 bastard sword +7 (1d10+2/19-20)
Ranged mwk composite shortbow +8 (1d6+2/x3)
Base Atk +5; Grp +7
Ranger Spells Prepared (CL 2nd):
	1st—scent
Abilities Str 15, Dex 14, Con 10, Int 10, Wis 14, Cha 14
SQ favored terrain (cold forest) +4, favored terrain (temperate forest) +2, wild empathy +7, wolf companion
Feats Endurance, Exotic Weapon Proficiency (bastard sword), Oversized Two-Weapon Fighting, Track, Two-Weapon Fighting, Weapon Focus (bastard sword)
Skills Climb +10, Handle Animal +10, Listen +10, Ride +12, Spot +10, Survival +10, Swim +10
Possessions backpack, belt pouch, bedroll, flint and steel, hemp rope 50 ft., sunrod x2, trail rations (10 days), waterskin, +1 bastard sword x2, masterwork composite shortbow (Str +2), 40 arrows, cold iron handaxe, +1 studded leather armor, ring of protection +1, wand of cure light wounds (25 charges), heavy warhorse, military saddle, leather barding, saddlebags, 12 gp

Note, I used the favored terrain variant from UA since having a specific type of creature didn't seem to fit him. I can switch it if you want.
[/sblock]
[sblock=Karlin's background/personality]
Karlin was raised in the cold north forests of the Towering Wood. As a child he was taught to track, hunt, and survive in the wild. After a particularly harsh winter one year, his parents dedicated him to the Wardens of the Wood with the dual purpose of currying the Great Druid's favor and also ensuring their son would be well taken care of should hard times fall on them again. Thus, he spent the remainder of his formative years in Greenhart studying under the tutelage of the druids.

From an early age, Karlin showed great proficiency with bow and arrow as well as blades. The rangers saw this promise and urged the Wardens to allow them to teach him their ways as opposed to the druidic path. He took to the path of a ranger with a righteous zeal and dedicated his life to the Wardens and defense of the lands that would one day be known as the Eldeen Reaches. He took his family's honor and the pride in his homeland very seriously. In the war he has seen the ambitious armies of Breland and monsters encroach upon this land which he has defended valiantly at every turn. He holds righteous anger against the rulers of Aundair for leaving the land undefended and believes now that only Reachers have the right to defend themselves. It is a cause he is willing to die for.
[/sblock]


----------



## Vertexx69 (Oct 29, 2007)

Should be good now...believe it or not I have NEVER played a Druid in 15 years of D&D ;p


----------



## Redclaw (Oct 29, 2007)

Airwalkrr, your stats are what you want them to be... it's a point-buy approach, not rolling.  If you still want the psion, that's fine, but you can make the ranger, too.


----------



## airwalkrr (Oct 29, 2007)

What is the point buy? I didn't see any reference to one.

Edit: NM, I see it now. Derrr.


----------



## airwalkrr (Oct 30, 2007)

Karlin is updated now in ranger form!


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Oct 30, 2007)

In the interest of a balanced group, should I switch Davan from a scout to something else? I don't know if a Ranger and a Scout is okay or not. I am willing to change if you think it is a good idea.


----------



## airwalkrr (Oct 30, 2007)

It doesn't bother me if you play a scout. My character is a melee skirmisher with mobility in mind (hence why he is mounted and knows how to climb and swim). We could easily specialize in different skills so as not to be redundant. I haven't looked at your scout though. Or I could go back to playing the psion. Either is fine with me.


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Oct 30, 2007)

I am torn on what to do lol.


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Oct 30, 2007)

Okay, I think I fixed it. He's a scout focused on archery. Even traded out supplies until I could afford Flaming Arrows, which he will use for sending signals to larger groups as well as attack with.


----------



## Moggthegob (Oct 30, 2007)

alright then it would appear as though we are ready then.


----------



## Vertexx69 (Oct 30, 2007)

Mmm...Flaming arrows in a battle to save the forest - how incindiary! ;p


----------



## Voda Vosa (Oct 30, 2007)

Better make them cold arrows. That or be ready for been kick in the ass by a treant


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Oct 30, 2007)

For the sake of me being lazy right now...........the cost would be the same right? 

**edit** Changed the arrow type.


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Oct 31, 2007)

When is the game going to start?


----------



## Vertexx69 (Oct 31, 2007)

Too bad darwin hasn't come back with a cleric build


----------



## airwalkrr (Nov 2, 2007)

Well I changed Karlin's inventory a bit so he now has a wand of cure light wounds with 25 charges. After we get a bit of treasure I will try to pick up one with cure moderate so at least we won't be totally without healing.


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Nov 2, 2007)

Is this game still alive? I hope it is, but I don't know.


----------



## Vertexx69 (Nov 4, 2007)

then shall we get under way? We should be able to pick up a proper healer in the next week or so.


----------



## airwalkrr (Nov 4, 2007)

I'm ready whenever.


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Nov 4, 2007)

I'm ready too.


----------



## Redclaw (Nov 4, 2007)

Let's fire it up.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Nov 5, 2007)

Lets start this, I'm eager.


----------

